# Chopped!!! DC edition :)



## keylime (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll start off by giving you guys a few (3-5) basket" ingredients and you come up with what you'd make...hopefully we can keep it going with a lot of different ingredients! I hope this isn't as close to a chopped themed party I get 

Here are the starting ingredients:
Sea scallops

Iced tea powder mix 

Cucamelon (haha!)

Sour gummy bears.


Good luck!!!  I hope this turns out well. Lol 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

